# Logitech Quick Cam 4000 pro not recognized

## ralphdewitt

Hi I have just finished my first Gentoo and first kernel compile. The system works very well   :Very Happy:   However my webcam is not seen in the usb hardware area just my scanner. I think I have compiled all the appropriate things. I do know the camera needs the latest pwc modules that come with the 2.4.20 kernel. Can anyone help me get this thing working?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## qwkbrnfox

I just went through this!  You need kernel version 2.4.20 (or 2.5.51 if you are brave).  There are four (pretty easy) things to do:

-Get the updated kernel drivers from here.  You want pwc-8.10.tar.gz.  Untar it and copy the files into /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/.  

-Configure your kernel to use the pwc driver.  In 'USB support' enable as module 'USB Philips Cameras'.  Also make sure that in 'Multimedia devices' that 'Video For Linux' is enabled.  Do the usual kernel making stuff.

-Get the pwcx binary module from the same link as above.  It's called pwcx-8.2-gcc32.tar.gz.  Untar it, then copy the .o file to /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/usb.  This module provides the compression algorithm for the cameras.  It's proprietary, so there's no source.  If (when!) you compile your kernel again, you'll have to copy it into that directory again, since it'll get erased during modules_install

-Add the following line to your /etc/modules.d/local:

```
post-install pwc /sbin/insmod --force /lib/modules/usb/pwcx-i386.o >/dev/null 2>&1  || :
```

That makes the pwcx modules load automatically when pwc is loaded.  Do update-modules (don't worry about a pwcx warning).

If you have hotplugging enabled, that should be all you need.  Just unplug, wait a sec, then replug the camera.  If you don't use hotplugging, add the line

```
pwc
```

 to /etc/modules.autoload.

All this will work after a reboot.  To get it working immediately (the Linux way!)  just 

```
modprobe pwc 

insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/usb/pwcx.o
```

If the pwc module was loaded before, remove it with 'rmmod pwc', before modprobe'ing the new pwc.

That should do it!  I'm pretty happy with the video quality of this chipset.  Let me know how it goes!

qbf

----------

## ralphdewitt

qwkbrnfox:

I followed your instruction to the letter twice today after doing a emerge sync, emerge -u system, emerge -u world. and it still is not working. The error I get is that module pwc can not be found. I remember some posts about the portage update being broke and causing this type of problem, then I remember a post that it is fixed. I am stuck. An further guidance. Thanks for your help so far.

Ralph   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## e2ka

qwkbrnfox's instructions worked for me, thanks!   So let me get this straight:  the pwc driver included in the 2.4.20 kernel src is version 8.2, but the newest version at the software site is 8.10?  My webcam (Logitech QuickCam Pro 4000) was not working until I dropped in the 8.10 pwc code.

----------

## ralphdewitt

The instruction do not seem to work for me, I have tried twice, but will try agian and report back. Thanks for your help.

----------

## qwkbrnfox

Hi,

Sorry I didn't get back to you earlier, but I was away.  When do you get the module not found error?  At boot?  When you plug in the camera?  Module not found is a strange error.  Maybe you have the pwc stuff compiled right into the kernel, instead of a module?  When you do ls /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/usb/ what do you get?  Also trygrep PWC /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## ralphdewitt

qwkbrnfox:

Recompiled the kernel agian today. Before starting the compile I moved the PWC 8.10 stuff to /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/. I then made sure that USB Philps Cameras was going to be compiled as a module.  I completed the kernel compile in the standard way. I then copied the pwcx-gcc32 .0 thing to llib/modules.2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb. After rebooting  during the reboot I get the PWC module not found errorr.  The command ls /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb returns hid.0 pwcx-gcc32.0.

The grep pwc /usr/src/linux/.config command returns nothing. 

I am totally lost as to what is going on.  This all started after updating portage to the latest.

----------

## qwkbrnfox

OK, it looks like you don't have a pwc module, which means that it's either not compiled at all, or compiled into the kernel directly.  For the grep command, make sure that you use

```
grep PWC /usr/src/linux/.config
```

with the PWC capitalized.  Do you have the usb system compiled right into the kernel?  I ask because I didn't see any usb system modules (like usbcore.o and uhci.o) in your usb modules directory.  Do any other usb devices work?

----------

## ralphdewitt

Hi:

The output of the command is:

ralph@kitty ralph $ su

Password:

root@kitty ralph # grep PWC /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

root@kitty ralph #

The USB stuff is compiled into the kernel. I have only a scanner attached to USB. I do not know if it is working yet as I have not tried XSane yet. I know the kernel identifies the scanner correctly upon boot up. The main areas I am trying to fix right now are the QuickCam (because I thought it would be easy) Then the printer (parallel is all messed up), The floppy (will not read disks, all modules for file system are compiled in, but can not determine file system no file system specified) These are the main problems I am trying to fix. After that there is a permissions problem with Kscd to clear up and then the scanner. Feel free to help in any of these other areas

Thanks for all your help so far on the QuickCam problem it is appriciated, as I am running at the end of knowledge now. And the learning process is taking alot of compile time.

----------

## qwkbrnfox

It looks like your pwc is compiled as a module (hence the =m in the .config file).  The weird thing is that it doesn't show up in the usb modules directory.  Are you using the vanilla 2.4.20 kernel?  (To check, just 'ls -l /usr/src' and see which directory 'linux' is pointing to)  If you are _not_ using the vanilla sources, look for the module in /lib/modules/some-other-name/kernel/drivers/usb/  What do you see there?  (Note: this assumes the non-vanilla sources are named differently, which I think they are.  But I haven't used them in a while, and don't really remember  :Wink:  )

If you _are_ using the vanilla 2.4.20 sources I can't figure out why there wouldn't be a pwc module.  Try this:

```
ls /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/*.o
```

  There should be a pwc.o.  If there is, try 

```
insmod /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/pwc.o
```

  What happens?

I'm sure that we are just missing something small!  Keep plugging away, you'll get it, and probably learn a lot about the kernel!

----------

## ralphdewitt

Hi:

I am using the gentoo-sources kernel. The command ls -l /usr/src points to:

total 1

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root   root        22 Mar 11 15:27    linux ->  linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-r      16  root  root       840  Mar 17 11:20  linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r1

In /lib/modules/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/usb/ I see two modulles   hid.o and pwcx-gcc32.o

ls /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r1/drivers/usb/*.o  displays about 15 or more modules including pwc.o.

The insmod /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r1/dirvers/usb/pwc.o did nothing expect move me to a command prompt.

This has me stumped.

----------

## e2ka

That's pretty much all it does when it loads a module successfully with no errors or warnings.  Do a lsmod to see what modules are installed.  My lsmod looks like this:

>> lsmod

pwcx-i386              87104   0 

pwc                    40232   0  [pwcx-i386]

videodev                3840   1  [pwc]

mtx                    24472   1 

agpgart                11984  20 

with these modules loaded up my QuickCam Pro 4000 is ready to go when I load up software such as camsource (no display to screen) or SDLcam (does display to screen)

peace

e2ka

----------

## e2ka

perhaps videodev is the thing you are missing.  make sure that is compiled (video for linux, under multimedia) and loaded.

----------

## qwkbrnfox

Ah, *slapping head* gentoo-sources!  The fact that insmod didn't appear to do anything is, as e2ka pointed out, a good thing!  Did you happen to try the camera after the insmod?  I would hazard a guess that it would work.  Take a look in /dev/v4l/, after you insmod the pwc module.

If that does work, the remaining question is: why isn't there a pwc.o in /lib/modules/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r1/drivers/usb?  When compiling the kernel, did you do a 'make modules_install'?  That's what should copy the pwc.o file to the /lib/modules/......./usb/ directory.

----------

## smash

Hi.

	I have a quickcam 4000 pro too and I followed all these instructions but my problem is that /dev/v4l does not exist.. 

	lsmod shows:

pwcx-i386              87040   0  (unused)

pwc                    39944   0  [pwcx-i386]

uhci                   23792   0  (unused)

audio                  36948   0  (unused)

videodev                5408   0  [pwc]

	And lsusb shows:

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 Virtual Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 Virtual Hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech Inc.

	But there's no /dev/v4l nor /dev/v4l/video0 .. Why?

----------

## qwkbrnfox

I could be that the pwc driver isn't recognizing the camera for some reason.  When you plug the camera in (after the modules have been loaded) what does dmesg say?  Anything about 'no active driver claiming device blah blah blah'?

----------

## smash

Nevermind, I just got it working!

I was using the pwc drivers that are in 2.4.20.. When I installed version 8.10 it worked.

Thanks for your help!

----------

## mpalladi

Have followed the instructions here for my Creative Webcam 5, which uses the pwc driver.

Get the following from dmesg

pwc Philips PCA645/646 + PCVC675/680/690 + PCVC730/740/750 webcam module version 8.10.1 loaded.

pwc Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

pwc the Creative WebCam 5, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-UM100.

usb.c: registered new driver Philips webcam

pwc Philips webcam decompressor routines version 8.2

pwc Supports all cameras supported by the main module (pwc).

pwc Adding decompressor for model 645.

pwc Adding decompressor for model 646.

pwc Adding decompressor for model 675.

pwc Adding decompressor for model 680.

pwc Adding decompressor for model 690.

pwc Adding decompressor for model 730.

pwc Adding decompressor for model 740.

pwc Adding decompressor for model 750.

But

It is not registered in /dev. Is there something else that I must do for devfs to recognise it ?

I have recently installed gentoo adjacent to Mandrake, it works fine in mandrake. These are the extra entries I get in Mandrake over gentoo

Apr 30 20:16:00 Aslan kernel: pwc Creative Labs Webcam 5 detected.

Apr 30 20:16:00 Aslan kernel: pwc Registered as /dev/video0.

Any help much appreciated

Mark

----------

## kamikaz3

for me things worked after insmod videodev

so

insmod videodev

insmod pwc

insmod pwcx

----------

## dma

The hotplug thing should take care of it when you plug it in (but not on bootup for some reason...)

Yes I use both a 3000 and 4000.

http://wiki.dmatech.org/bin/view/ITCS5152/HardwareSetup

I used a similar method.  btw: /usr/share/usb.ids doesn't have the entry for it, so "lsusb" won't show it.

I strongly suggest that you type "emerge camstream" as well.   It is written by the guy who wrote the drivers and is a great diagnostic program.

usbtree output: (http://www.linux-usb.org/usbtree)

```
root@laureate:~# ./usbtree

/:  Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-hcd/6p, 480M

/:  Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci/2p, 12M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 4, If 0, Class=data, Driver=Philips, 12M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 4, If 1, Class=audio, Driver=snd-usb-audio, 12M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 4, If 2, Class=audio, Driver=snd-usb-audio, 12M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci/2p, 12M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 4, If 0, Class=vend., Driver=Philips, 12M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 4, If 1, Class=audio, Driver=snd-usb-audio, 12M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 4, If 2, Class=audio, Driver=snd-usb-audio, 12M

```

devfs should put the devices in /dev/v4l/video* and symlink these to /dev/video*.

They should be crw-rw---- and root.video (although it somehow seems to randomly reset itself to crw------- root.sys somehow).

EDIT: it is /etc/security/console.perms

In /etc/modules.devfs:

```
# Video capture devices

alias     /dev/video*           /dev/v4l

alias     /dev/vbi*             /dev/v4l

```

In /etc/devfsd.conf:

```
# Video4Linux devices

REGISTER       v4l/.*       PERMISSIONS root.video 660

```

----------

## liang

Hi guys, I tried to follow qwkbrnfox's instructions, but it didn't work for me. My problem is that during step 2, I couldn't find 'USB Philips Cameras' option under 'USB support'. Can anyone tell me why? I use Gentoo 1.4 and my Kernel is linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r7.

----------

## qwkbrnfox

Hi Liang,

I wonder if the gentoo sources have removed the pwc driver for some reason?  Can you see it in /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/pwc* ?  How about 

```
grep PWC /usr/src/linux/.config
```

You should have 

```
CONFIG_USB_PWC=m
```

If not, you could edit the .config file by hand, and rebuild the kernel (only if you found the pwc drivers in ...drivers/usb/pwc* though, of course).

qbf

----------

## liang

Hello qwkbrnfox,

Thanks for your help. As you said, indeed gentoo sources have removed the pwc driver. So I just did what you told me, edit the .config file manually. And it works very well now. Thanks again.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kozmic

For people with 4000 Pro and running 2.6.1-> kernels, the 9.1-beta1 version of pcwx (AND pwc, same file) it works great for me. And easier to install.. so you should try it out. (this version was the only version i got working, since the previous versions was pre-built.

----------

## Paradoxx

 *kozmic wrote:*   

> For people with 4000 Pro and running 2.6.1-> kernels, the 9.1-beta1 version of pcwx (AND pwc, same file) it works great for me. And easier to install.. so you should try it out. (this version was the only version i got working, since the previous versions was pre-built.

 

wher can i fins pcwx? so i can us it on my kernel-2.6.2

----------

## mOjO_420

 *Paradoxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wher can i fins pcwx? so i can us it on my kernel-2.6.2

 

emerge usb-pcwx

 :Wink: 

----------

